# Projector screen color?



## pl4eva (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi, I'm going to buy my 1st 100" projector screen for the bedroom. We plan to watch TV and play video games on it. This is the projector I'm going to get http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...2SRRYDG8Z7ZLI&psc=1&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl
The problem is I don't know if I should get black or grey or white screen. Please help!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You are best to ask over at avsforum.com.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

*Making some assumptions:

*I would call for a white screen with a higher gain.

This is based on the fact that you will have the lights off, or dimmed quite a bit, and will be directly in front of the screen.

1. A gray screen is used when there will be more ambient light, as it helps increase contrast.

2. A low gain allows for a wider viewing angle, and that wouldn't seem to be needed.


A plus to using the higher gain, white screen, is that you can lower the output level of the projector and get a longer bulb life.


*Something to keep in mind:*

With that particular projector the distance from projector lens to screen needs to be 14.2 feet with a 100" screen, so you need to make sure you have the room size.


Hope this helps you with your decision.


----------

